# PV renovations contrator required



## donalddaniel (Sep 13, 2012)

We are planning to renovate the kitchen in our condo in Puerto Varata Will be installing a window, moving a wall, building an island,etc. Can anybody recommend a dependable individual? (shows up/is timely) English speaking would also be important.
Thanks
Don Daniel


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

Please check your private message.


----------

